# My 40 DHLA Dellorto into 83 GTI project



## melmer (Feb 15, 2001)

I love reading project posts so I thought I'd show mine. I'm completely rewiring my 83 gti using a universal street rod style harness and also installing a set of used 40 dhla's that I bought on the tex. The car isn't clean, and it's not supposed to be - I just want something that runs and is fun to drive.
Front shot of the car. I have ground control coilovers for it, but I'm not installing those until it runs.








The engine bay with all of the wiring I don't need removed and a couple of other items I didn't find important.








I'm trying to decide whether I'm going to install a clean A2 dash I have laying around or the beat up original A1 dash. Note, no heater or anything else.








These are the carbs I bought. The vacuum log is an interesting item.








This is the harness. I'm currently drawing out a big diagram of it so that I can attempt to match it to my factory switches. If anybody wants to see it, I can email it to you - but it's in illustrator and the document size is 56"x36"









_Modified by melmer at 5:10 AM 3-2-2005_


_Modified by melmer at 5:11 AM 3-2-2005_


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

Wow, very cool. That will definately be a fun car to drive around once you have it tuned. I would go with the Mk2 dash.
I am wondering, did you eliminate the charcoal canisters in the fenders? I started taking mine out, but I am not sure if they will be necessary or not.
I like that custom harness, can you give me more info on it?
email: [email protected]
keep us posted.


----------



## melmer (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (Jettaboy1884)*

I removed the charcoal canister because, honestly, after I took all of the intake crap out I couldn't figure out what it would hook back up to. So I just tossed it.
I'd like to go with a mk2 dash, but all of the mk2 clusters I have are two plug and a single lug fits better and would be easier to wire.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

Anything new?


----------



## Marcski (May 19, 2002)

*Re: (Jettaboy1884)*

what did you do with the fuel line running to the charcoal canister?


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

Yeah, I would like to know the answer to that one too... I think that fuel line is the vent for the gas tank, kinda like an expansion breather... I think that if you put some sort of filter over it, then you will be fine...


----------



## melmer (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (Jettaboy1884)*

The only fuel lines left are the hard metal ones coming up the firewall. Of those two, I'm removing one, and cutting the other one back to where it comes up on the passenger side and reflaring the end so that I can put a barb fitting back on it. Somewhere in between where it comes up off the hard line I'll have an inline fuel filter and fuel pressure gauge.
I'll post up some more pics of the engine bay tomorrow - I tried mocking up the manifold yesterday and realized you can't use bolts








I also installed my ground controls the other day just to see how much ground clearance I was going to have.
I also picked up an aluminum radiator with a built in overflow so I can eliminate more lines and what not from the engine bay. It's going to end up being the dirtiest clean engine bay around

















_Modified by melmer at 7:26 AM 3-21-2005_


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

Wow, I think your working conditions are even tougher than mine... I work in a very cramped garage now, but I used to occasionally work in the street. (neighbors have been pretty tolerant so far)
Where did you find that radiator, and how much $ did it run you? I want one as well, so I can eliminate the expansion tank and long thin hose to it...


----------



## melmer (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (Jettaboy1884)*

I'd be done by now if I had a garage - working at night is next to impossible for me. I work in the backyard and the neighbors have NOT been very tolerant. In fact, the owner of the brick house in the back ground keeps calling the city on me and they tried taking it away last fall.
I actually got the radiator for free from a friend's personal junk yard. Same guy runs a shop (Black Forest Industries - they're a classifieds advertiser) and he took the part number. He can get you one if you are interested, but I'm not sure on the price.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

Wow, that really sucks that your neighbors are giving you hassle about your car... I wonder, how much do one of those big Tent Garage sturctures go for? I bet they are fairly cheap, and for appearance sake, it might be worth buying one and pitching it over your Rabbit...
I have seen the Radiators around, and yeah, I have heard of Black Forest Industries on here... I have seen them for about $80 or so. I was just wondering.
How were you able to avoid having the car taken away, what did you tell them?


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

I was wondering, when the time comes to tune the carbs, and get them flowing equally, wouldn't it be pretty cool to have a air/fuel gauge for each cylinder, so you could tune each one to the same specs? Would that be overkill though, and is it even necessary? I thought it would look kinda neat having 4 small gauges in a row showing A/F Ratio.


----------



## melmer (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (Jettaboy1884)*

You can buy gauge setups like the one you describe for the purpose of tuning carbs - if you buy the how to tune webers and dellorto carbs handbook it shows one. I think having four a/f gauges would be a little excessive and not to mention be a bitch to try to plumb the sensors into the short runner manifold. I'm getting the carbs tuned by a professional who may or may not decide to rebuild them at that time.
My big problem right now is finding studs to mount the manifold to the head - nobody around here stocks lengths that will work and I"m not paying the prices that ARP wants.
The other thing about the radiator is that it is not a direct bolt in. I've been contemplating how exactly to mount it and then I saw this pic:








You can see in the pic where the radiator support was cut to accomadate the fill cap. I think if I do that it would fit a lot better and the mounting would be easier as I could better use the factory bolt locations.
I got to keep the car be getting it registered - the city inspector said so long as I had a valid registration sticker on the car I could put it on my roof for all he cared. But the city ordinance is written in such a way that it is illegal to have any unregistered vehicle on your property. The inspector felt bad about the whole situation, but was forced to act because I was in violation even if it was a seemingly minimal or harmless violation. Also, he wrote the citation without ever speaking to me, and once he learned the underlying story became much more sympathetic. My troubles with the neighbor run a lot deeper than the car. She just likes calling the cops on people - she doesn't even live in the house anymore either







Being a homeowner is great - having neighbors sucks http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif I'm definitely buying a farm in a couple of years so I don't have to see neighbors anymore.

_Modified by melmer at 6:04 AM 3-22-2005_


_Modified by melmer at 6:18 AM 3-22-2005_


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

Right Click-Save As.
Sweet pic. I like the radiator idea. It gives even more room up front, which never hurts. If I get one of those Rad's I will do it that way too.


----------



## vdubjim (Jan 30, 2000)

*Re: (melmer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *melmer* »_
My big problem right now is finding studs to mount the manifold to the head - nobody around here stocks lengths that will work and I"m not paying the prices that ARP wants.


I used aircooled beetle replacement exaust studs








try it, then use these 11mm Extra Clearance Nuts for extra clearence:
http://www.dansperformancepart...4.htm


----------



## melmer (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (vdubjim)*

If you look at the pic of themanifold you can kind of see that it has atypicaly flanges. It is closer in design to the original head, in that it uses two different size studs that are close in length to the factory bolts. That's why I'm having so much trouble finding the studs. The longer ones will need to be at least 70 mm.
Mike


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

Just thinking... 
Maybe you could email Jose at http://www.porttuning.com I know that he sells the intake manifolds for carb setups. Maybe he can get the proper studs for you...
Mike.


----------



## vdubjim (Jan 30, 2000)

*Re: (melmer)*

guess its time you bone up and roll to the machine supply place with your mani and just find some that fit.


----------



## melmer (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (vdubjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubjim* »_guess its time you bone up and roll to the machine supply place with your mani and just find some that fit.

Been there, done that. I finally found that McMaster Carr sells them, so I'll be placing an order with them.


----------



## melmer (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (melmer)*

studs arrived and I got them mounted the other day. Progress has been very, very slow.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

Looks like they're coming along nicely... Slow isnt necessarily bad, just make sure that you do a good job and don't cut corners for the sake of saving time...
At least you have an engine in your car... My bay is still empty.


----------



## melmer (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (Jettaboy1884)*

I'm trying to have it running by bugout (may 29th) and I have three weeks off between may 2 and may 23







I should be able to get it done in that time.


----------



## SpriteHound (Feb 8, 2005)

yee, that enginebay has about the same amount of rust i have, isn´t that nice... maybe i better get my ass out in the woods to continue my project... Are you gonna polish your en-bay to look similar to the one with the radiator-idea? That is very clean.


----------



## melmer (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (SpriteHound)*

Aside from my rather disgusting master cylinder there is no rust in the engine bay - the only rust I've found on the whole car was in the passenger side pan. My bay will end up being the dirty version of the car posted above. Making my car smooth and pretty is not a high priority for me. And when the money does come in to do that kind of work to a car - it probably won't be spent on my rabbit.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

ha ha. Function over Form... A good way of doing things.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

Any news?
I made a project thread, check it out:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1961552


----------



## melmer (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (Jettaboy1884)*

I have finals until Monday, so I promised myself that I wouldn't touch the car until I was done. On that note I've won a kamei hoodscoop, an eibach strut bar, and lokar stainless throttle cable on ebay this week








I'll have some more pics up late tuesday or wednesday. As of right now, the interior is done - black rhino lined floors and everything else rattle canned white. My list of things still left to do includes:
1) put gas tank back together and install
2) tap broken exhaust studs out of my dual down pipe
3) torque head down, timing belt ...
4) finish making the block off plate for the water neck
5) mount my new radiator
6) torque all of the suspension bolts
7) install exhaust
8) put seats back in
9) mount battery tray
10) buy all the hose I need to complete the project
11) mount the alternator and ignition
12) rewire the whole car.
That's all the big things - I'm sure there's some smaller things I'm forgetting about. I have 21 days off before I start my summer internship. I think that should be enough time to complete the above list








-> Mike


_Modified by melmer at 5:26 AM 4-29-2005_


----------



## Shriver87 (Sep 27, 2003)

where did you get that wiring harness???? thanks

Shrives


----------



## melmer (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (Shriver87)*

This is the exact one I bought from the same seller:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...42612


----------



## melmer (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (melmer)*

Fuel system is done:








And everybody should have a braided stainless throttle cable:








How it attaches to the gas pedal:








Tomorrow I'll finish the radiator and the vacuum lines and then I can begin wiring


----------



## dragonbyu (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: (melmer)*

were does one find the throttle cable? it looks real good.


----------



## melmer (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (dragonbyu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dragonbyu* »_were does one find the throttle cable? it looks real good.

Ebay ... do a search for "lokar throttle" it was around $27.


----------



## melmer (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (melmer)*

Today's progress pics:
Overall shot of the engine bay - you can see the new old strut bar:








close up:








mmmm eibach federn ($22 on ebay):








this is how i connected the fuel pump underneath:








and this is my new dash - thanks doug


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

That is coming along very nicely. That dash is gunna look really nice in there once it is done.
I decided not to go with carbs...


----------



## Mk2enthusiast (Oct 14, 2001)

*Re: (melmer)*

shift knob
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## melmer (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (Mk2enthusiast)*

It ran for a whole five seconds today















After five days of wiring I had the car together enough yesterday to try starting it. I tried and tried and couldn't get it to run. It occured to me that I may have assembled my top end incorrectly, so after reading the bentley in much greater detail I realized the cam was 45 off and the plug wires were in the wrong order. Seems I alligned the cam with the dimple on the front of the cam gear when you are supposed to use the one on the rear. My ever encouraging wife even helped me take the head off and redo it all today Smiley

So, get everything back together and it fired on the first click for five seconds. Then there wasn't enough juice left in the battery to crank it back over. Also, the stock vw alternator is not going to work with the wiring harness. Tommorow I'm buying a GM one wire alternator and I'll use that.


----------



## Mk2enthusiast (Oct 14, 2001)

*Re: (melmer)*

nice man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

Hell yeah. almost there!
Get us a video or audio clip of those carbs once you have them tuned and running...


----------



## melmer (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (Jettaboy1884)*

This morning I purchased a one wire GM alternator, fabricated a bracket for it, and the damn thing started and runs ;D
Video:
http://www.unc.edu/~bulleri/pics516/MOV00285.MPG
Bracket:








One-wire:








Wired up engine bay:








I am so stoked it hurts. I should have it driving in a couple of days. There are a lot of little things I now need to sort through. But hey, it runs 










_Modified by melmer at 11:33 AM 5-16-2005_


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

Nice. Glad to see that it runs... 
I am feeling just as anxious to get my car running. It is an awesome feeling knowing that you did everything right.
Now have someone get on the gas while you get a video of those carbs. We want to hear that sick noise that they make under throttle.
Good luck, you will be enjoying them in no time!


----------



## vdubjim (Jan 30, 2000)

*Re: (melmer)*

that your timing belt i see flapping?
mine sounds very similar except i dont have quite the echo of the carbs off the firewall, 16v here.


----------



## melmer (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (vdubjim)*

Yeah - the timing belt is flapping. I'm having trouble with the tensioner, so I'm at a standstill until I get that and my horrible exhaust leek fixed. I finally got the headlights and the dimmer switch to function properly, but I still can't figure out how to wire the turnsignals and backup switches with the new harness. Hopefully I'll have that all sorted by the weekend and then maybe take it for a drive.


----------



## Shriver87 (Sep 27, 2003)

*Re: (melmer)*

sounds sickkkk http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fast84gti (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (Shriver87)*

looks like fun. I jsut sold my dual sidedraft intake..







Now i have to figure out what else to do. This post makes me want another intake to drive my motivation for carbs... (sold counter intake, and have crossflow head now) Thanks for pics.. Todd


----------



## melmer (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (fast84gti)*

*I drove it for the first time today!*
I should have bled the brakes first :-[ Also, the throttle return springs on the carbs need replacing, so the car pretty much get's stuck under acceleration. I ended up going halfway down my street and then turning around. After three years of banging my head against the wall with this car, it felt like I'd driven to the moon.
My custom alternator bracket deflected just enough under a high idle to destroy cause the alternator to slip. The alternator slipping caused the pulley to become angered which resulted in a _defective_ alternator being returned to NAPA. The people at NAPA were very understanding and gave me a non-defective alternator, which I then mounted using an a/c car bracket. The A/C bracket weighs a lot more but mounts the GM alternator in a much more stocklike (for GM) manner. Now there does not seem to be any vibration at all.
Here's the new mounting of the alternator:








And here is a shot of the interior from the passenger's side:








And here is a shot from the driver's side - I still haven't wired the cluster yet:


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (melmer)*

Awsome, how quick is it? My buddy and I are building his rabbit with a GTI head, euro cam, and two barrel Holley from a bugspray kit.


----------



## the12for12 (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: (thetwodubheads)*

been outta the loop for the minute, but your build is JUST the motivation every carb junkie needs, U,dig?
Intake echo of the counter-flow head is BONIFIDE!
later,
Thomas


----------



## joezeeuw (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: (the12for12)*

hows the racecar harness install going? any major hangups? I'm interested in doing something similar.


----------



## melmer (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (joezeeuw)*

I ran into some unrelated hickups:
First, the head gasket blew. I'm trying to free up some cash to buy ARP studs, but I'm short right now. That is preventing me from getting it tuned and inspected.
Second, my throttle cable was binding and holding the carbs open at about 2000 rpm. I had to modify the bracket to get that to work.
Third, I have no brakes. I'm going to bleed them at some point this week and hope that helps.
Fourth, my gauge cluster is trashed from sitting so long in my shed, so I need to source either a cheap mk1 cluster or the plugs so I can use a dual plug mk2 cluster *anybody got either of those for cheap/free*.
And finally, I started a summer internship last week, so I haven't been spending all day everyday working on it. Other than sorting the gauge cluster, the back up lights, and the wind shield wipers (which I haven't attempted) I have ALL of the other electronic devices working.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

Whats the word?
How have things been with your car, are you driving it yet?


----------



## jib.ninja (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (Jettaboy1884)*

sent you an IM http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## melmer (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (jib.ninja)*

*UPDATE*
I've spent the last month or so trouble shooting and trying to get the car on the road:
1) I ran into a problem where I kept blowing ignition modules. When I wired the car in may I used spade connectors for each of the connections in the ignition. I turns out that the connectors would either come lose or touch each other and fry the ignition. Soution: I wired in the factory multi pin connector.
2) I still can't get the A2 gauge cluster to work right - or at all, really. I can get the tach function on the A1 cluster to work, but I can't seem to get anything in the A2 cluster to work. My birthday is in a couple weeks, I'm hoping somebody buys me a set of VDOs.
3) I took the car around town for the first time yesterday to go to a dyno day (mostly I've been driving around the block). I discovered the thermal switch for the fan doesn't work regularly - so I stopped in front of the police station and wired in a toggle switch for it. I also noticed that my oil temps climb way high over the course of driving. The get close to 110 c. I'm thinking my thermostat may be bad as well, so next weekend I'm replacing the water pump and all of that.
4) As for the dyno numbers ... the owner of the shop almost wouldn't let me run because my car was running so lean. Without tuning the carbs, the A/F was around 20:1







I ran it anyhow and it didn't ping, but it did put down a wopping 66 hp / 91 tq. The torque number seems fairly surprising considering how poor the car is running. Once I sort out the guages and cooling issues, the car is going to a mechanic who has experience with old dell's.
-mike


----------



## joezeeuw (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: (melmer)*

Did you get the painless stuff to work with the t/s stalk and headlamp switch?


----------



## melmer (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (joezeeuw)*

Yes, I did. It took a lot of trouble shooting with an ohm meter to figure out which connections to use, but all of the lights on the car (except the backup lights) work. I was able to use the factory turn signal switch, dimmer switch, headlight switch, and hazard switch. It just takes a lot of trial and error.


----------



## joezeeuw (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: (melmer)*

Awesome, so basically if you had some aftermarket guages it'd be a slam dunk install? You should diagram your wiring for future troubleshooters. Thanks for sharing, your project is inspiring.


----------



## melmer (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (joezeeuw)*

I wouldn't say that it's a slam dunk, but it is a lot more straight forward than one might think.
I finally got some of the A2 gauge cluster working. The tach works which is the most important part, and the highbeam light works. Unfortunately, I cannot make the oil pressure buzzer stop working. Does anybody have anythoughts on how to disable that?


----------



## the12for12 (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: (melmer)*

check the oil pressure sender ( located on the right-hand side of the cylinder head ; near the water neck )

btw- any more vids?



_Modified by the12for12 at 7:30 AM 8-2-2005_


----------



## melmer (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (the12for12)*

No vids right now, but perhaps this weekend I may shoot one of it running.
And the problem with the oil pressure isn't that the sensor is making it buzz, it's that I'm not running any of the oil pressure system, so it's receiving no signal and therefore buzzing.
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Germnpwr (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: (melmer)*

you can ground the oil pressure wire and have the light and buzzer go off that is what i did, but then i ended up using a gti 8k tach cluster that had 10 more wires then i needed
i'm pretty new to the forum How can i post pics?


----------



## melmer (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (Germnpwr)*

I ended up spending some time looking at the wiring diagram for the cluster and then suddenly realized there was a resistor in the circuit for the buzzer. I then went and cut that resistor out of the gauge cluster circuit board. Problem fixed


----------



## the12for12 (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: (melmer)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Kool


----------



## melmer (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (the12for12)*

I just solved the lean running problem for good. I picked up a holley fuel pressure regulator with an internal gauge and it turned out that the used facet pump I had picked up was only putting out 1 to 1.5 psi max. I got a 4594 Carter pump from summit and it fixed everything. It even fixed a problem I was having with the oil temps getting too high.
What fuel pressures do you guys typically run at?


----------



## melmer (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (Mk2enthusiast)*

Took it for a drive today and shot a few pics.
Currently on my list of things to fix are:
(1) Electric fan doesn't seem to turn on all the time
(2) Wire water temp guage (sender is in the mail)
(3) Make guage panel to mount gauges properly
(4) Clean up the dash wiring
(5) Fix the exhaust leak
(6) Tune the carbs


----------



## dextervw (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: (melmer)*

you rock!!! Your posts where the motivation I needed to finnish my car! Also a GTI running Del's !
Mines running rich as a pig (could be a diesel!) hopefully in the next couple weeks i'll put her on a dyno and get some tuning done. But untill then a healthy diet of autocross's and hillclimbs!








I'll post engine bay pics soon


----------



## melmer (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (dextervw)*

thanks







i've driven it threetimes this week and i absolutely love it. my friend who has a 16v turbo gli drove my car and couldn't get over how amazing the throtle response is. too bad gas is 3.69 fir 93 right now


----------



## dextervw (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: (melmer)*


----------



## melmer (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (dextervw)*

Dexter,
Where did you get your air cleaners from? I need to put some of those on, before I really start driving the car.


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (melmer)*

excellent work man.....looks great...any updates?


----------



## melmer (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (oopseyesharted)*

Soon, soon .... I bought one of these on Tuesday:


















_Modified by melmer at 6:32 AM 9-15-2005_


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (melmer)*

sweet...how much?


----------



## melmer (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (oopseyesharted)*

Use once for 20 minutes and sold to me for $275 with mask, tools, guages ...


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (melmer)*

nice deal..they are like 400-450 new arent they?


----------

